# Gigi at the Super Pet Expo!



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Mayjor picture overload! 40 pics out of the 120 on my facebook out of th 400 I took isn't that bad, right?

Here are the pictures from the event. I have literally seen every dog from Cotons to Elkhounds to Nova Scotia Duck Trolling Retrievers to Tibetan Mastiffs. I was in HEAVEN. Gigi not so much, as she has convinced herself she's not of the canine species and she goes to these events for ME. LOL









Linda Higgins designed Gigi a dress especially for this event. You can see her modeling it on her website: Designer Dresses - Dog Dresses, Pet Apparel, Designer Dresses










Standard Poodle








Cutest thing on wheels, she was only 2 pounds and her owner drove all the way to Michigan to get her from a rescue. Bless her heart. 

















This is the prettiest Alaskan Malamute I have ever seen!!!! This picture does not do him justice. I seriously asked his owner if I could take this dog hoe with me. He is my dream dog for sure. ♥ 








Gentle Bernie








“eat mor chiken.” ~Gigi








Border Collie in a dress being held AWW lol

















In the Girly Dog Challenge by Laurie








Gigi strutting her stuff for the audience








Gigi won the entire Girly Dog Challenge! :chili::chili: 









Gigi with Laurie and Andrew(from America’s Greatest Dog)









Gigi in her personalized dress by Linda Higgins.









 








I have soooo much respect for people who have these beauties!! All that white hair!!









Adorable Alaskan Klee Kai








































Cutest mini Aussie I have ever seen!









Sweetest breed hands down! Look at that innocent face! lol









Check out THIS beauty!! I’m in love! I want HIM!


more....


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I’ve never seen a Boston this color before!









Small dog park









Cute chin!









Gigi says she want to do agility









Pit puppies









The real Scooby-Doo!









LOL 









Landseer!









Akita rescue



















Shiba chatter









Gigi loves Rescue Ink!









Beautiful Merle border










Little dogs always want to stand on their two feet like humans! lol











Portuguese Water Dog




















My mother with the "Gigi Mobile". I remeber someone here asked why we have strollers. At this event, I saw a chihuahua get stepped on(but not injured) by a pit bull, a german sheppard try to attack a 12 week old husky puppy(he bit the puppy, the baby was crying so loud, I nearly cried, but he was not really injured) and I almost step on Gigi(LOL but that's HER fault) Not to mention we were there for about five hours. THIS is why we have strollers and LOVE them.



















AW! The owner said he's a long-haired chi, but I see a malt mix in there somewhere!

Thanks for looking!


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*ohhh my gosh!! I can't even say wich picture I like most. those are GORGEOUS!! absolutely fabulous. thank you so very much for sharing. I wish I could have been there, but this way, I feel as if I was there almost.

great!!! gigi looks like she had lots of fun. what a pretty baby :wub:
*


----------



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

WoW wonderful pictures, Gigi is so beautiful.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Geez! That's a lot of dogs!!!!!! I'd say you did enjoy yourself!!:chili:
So did Laurie talk you into agility fog Gigi? Do you live near her??? That's so cool. 

Your photography skills are great!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Thank you! Yes, she lives about 30 minutes from me. Not far at all. We were going to see how Gigi does with junor showmanship first(but I think she'll hate it, she doesn't like to be touched!) since I can only do it until I'm 18. Otherwise, we'll be down agility after that! And then we'll try and get her CGC title and then maybe get to go to therapy homes, but Gigi doesn't really care about other people, even if they LOVE her. LOL  



2maltmom said:


> Geez! That's a lot of dogs!!!!!! I'd say you did enjoy yourself!!:chili:
> So did Laurie talk you into agility fog Gigi? Do you live near her??? That's so cool.
> 
> Your photography skills are great!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

awesome pics!! I really enjoyed them!
Gigi looks so sweet in them! congrats on the win!

I love the mal, the bernese mountain dog and the shiba's:wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Great Pictures..........Now for the BEST part, little Gigi is adorable. I love the pic of her in the arms of the cow. She looks like a petite little princess!!!:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Gigi is beautiful!!!! Looks like a great day!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Awesome photos. All the doggies are cute,but just don't hold a candle to beautiful Gigi:wub:.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

I love every single one of those pics, but my favorite has to be the one with Gigi and the rescue ink guy!!! :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Absoulutely gorgeous variety of dogs!! WOW! I love the last pic of the long hair Chi. Looks like my Moms Finley! Except his hair isn't as long YET! Gigi sure is the princess! I love her.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Gigi is absolutely adorable!! and that little dress( and matching bow) she's wearing is gorgeous!
Loved loved, loved all the photos! Thanks for sharing with us!!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Beautiful pictures. Gigi, Best in Show.
xoxoxooxo


----------



## MORGANM (Jul 6, 2009)

What great pics, thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

These pictures make me want to be there! It looks great!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

What a great outing! B) I love the dogs! And I agree that the Malamute is a terriffic looking critter. Those eyes are so appealing! 

But my favorite pic is the one of your Mom holding Gigi (with the stroller). :wub::wub::wub: I just wish it was closer up.


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

what great pictures. this looks like an awesome event! leila and i missed the expo near us because it fell during our CA trip..we were so disappointed! thanks for sharing. i'm off to facebook to check out the rest  

here are my favorites!









Gigi's coat looks so pretty here! I checked out her pic on the site, too. How cool to have a dress named after her!












oh.my.god. i can't even stand how cute this is. she's precious. 










so perfect! three giant doggie smiles! 










gahhhh LOOK at that baby!!! he's absolutely adorable. love those pretty blues :thumbsup:

[/QUOTE]


----------



## dex'smom (Jan 11, 2009)

great pics thx for sharig. love gigi in her fancy dress


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Those are great photos!! Gigi looked so beautiful in her dress which was really lovely...I love the colors and the matching bow.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

wow, such amazing pics!!
Gigi looks so beautiful and i love her special dress!!:wub:
congrats on winning the girly contest!!!:chili::chili:


----------



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

Thanks for sharing the great photos! I loved seeing Laurie & Andrew, I watched that show & was routing for her maltese (of course). Gigi is the cutest!!!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh my gosh, what awesome pictures, loved them all. I knew I recognised Laurie when I saw her in the previous photo, I loved The Greatest American Dog, I was all for Andrew winning too..oh well!!

Gigi's little dress is just gorgeous, and she looks beautiful in it.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Gigi is adorable but then so are a lot of the pictures you took. Great camera. Great looking dogs.
Thanks for sharing.
Oh and what is a super pet expo?


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

cyndrae said:


> Gigi is adorable but then so are a lot of the pictures you took. Great camera. Great looking dogs.
> Thanks for sharing.
> Oh and what is a super pet expo?


Thanks! Biggest expo on the east coasts: Super Pet Expo


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Gigi is sooooo georgous! Where on FB can I see the rest of the pics?


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Johita said:


> Gigi is sooooo georgous! Where on FB can I see the rest of the pics?


Here you go: Welcome to Facebook | Facebook


----------



## malteserus (Mar 9, 2009)

LOVE Gigi! Briana, your photos are very nice!


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

I love the one with Gigi being held by the big cow! She looks even more teeny tiny!!!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Great pictures. Some really neat dogs.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

wow, you've got some really great pictures there. I covet your camera!!
Looks like a really good time, and Gigi looks very proud of herself and her sassy dress. Stunning!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Thank you all for your sweet comments!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Great pictures! I would have been in doggy heaven! But the prettiest pup is Gigi!


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

aww what great photos!!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

ilovemymaltese said:


> Here you go: Welcome to Facebook | Facebook


 
Thank you! Love all the pics!


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

Gigi is definitely in a league of her own :chili: she is breathtaking as always Briana . .I just love your little fashionista:wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

AWWWWWWWWWH YOU SURE WERE IN DOGGIE HEAVEN!!! I loveeeeee these kind of events  and looooove all the dogs you shared here, especially Gigi (of course). 

I also see a maltese in the dog (last picture whose owner said that he is a chi) TOOOO CUTE!


----------

